# Resorts near Busch Gardens?



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 9, 2012)

We would like for our kids to do a week of Busch Gardens camp next summer. Can anyone recommend nearby resorts? Are we better off staying a bit farther away for a nicer resort? My friend says that the area around Busch Gardens isn't anything special. We can exchange in II or RCI, so a resort in either system is fine. Thanks.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 9, 2012)

Despite your login name; are you asking about Tampa or Williamsburg?? Since it's in the Florida forum, I'm guessing Tampa!!??


----------



## BevL (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure there's much timeshare-wise around Busch Gardens.  We stayed in an Embassy Suites close to there a few years back, just an overnight or maybe two nights and weren't impressed with the area at all.

Personally I'd try to get a timeshare on the coast.  It's not a hard area to get around in and it would be nice to have the option of some beach time too.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 9, 2012)

there is not much in tampa area.. St Pete Beach has some but the tend to be older places.  The drive to busch garden would be like 2 hrs with traffic every day which is a fricken BEAR around there all the times it seems.

the best bet would be stay in orlando and get the sea world/ busch garden tickets that have a bus ride to busch in them.  we did that several time and it was nice.. you get the bus like at 8:30-9 am and arrive at busch around 10:30 am the bus leaves around 6 pm or so depending on time of year. they drop you right at the entrance. no hassle and no parking fees.. 

the buses are run by Meyers and they are nice buses. 

http://www.orlandofuntickets.com/Sea-World-Busch-Gardens-Combo/Adult/ 

this place has combo tickets for $113 which includes bus ride and is good for 14 days after first use. We were staying off hwy 198 (orange lake CC) and a pickup point was just down the road.  call 800-221-1339 to find out other pickup points.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 9, 2012)

Check out TripAdvisor for reviews of Tampa resorts. Once you find something that interests you on TripAdvisor, go to the resorts corresponding tug area and ask other tuggers what's their take on the resort. 

I live 20min from Tampa and believe me it's nothing to look at.


----------



## flexible (Aug 9, 2012)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We would like for our kids to do a week of Busch Gardens camp next summer. Can anyone recommend nearby resorts? Are we better off staying a bit farther away for a nicer resort? My friend says that the area around Busch Gardens isn't anything special. We can exchange in II or RCI, so a resort in either system is fine. Thanks.



Is this the camp your kids will be in?
http://www.swbg-adventurecamps.com/adventure-camps/bgt/index.htm

I grew up in Tampa. I am unaware of ANY resorts in Tampa. Of course, I could be wrong. Lots of resorts are on the Gulf Coast or in the Orlando area.


----------

